# Montreal international film scoring competition



## ojczeo

Montreal international film scoring competition - | DESS en musique de film | UQAM


Le programme du Diplôme d’Études Supérieures Spécialisées (D.E.S.S.) en musique de film de l’UQAM, offert conjointement par la Faculté des arts (Département de musique) et la Faculté de communication (École des médias) depuis 2007, forme ses étudiants aux techniques et aux esthétiques de...




musiquedefilm.uqam.ca




*Decembre 10th, 2020 - Beginning of the competition*


The Specialized Diploma Program in Film Music at the Université du Québec à Montréal and the Rendez-vous du cinéma québécois are proud to announce the sixth edition of the Montreal International Film Music Composition Competition. Three short films are proposed to composers of all parts of the world to inspire their creativity.


Multiple awards (see below) shall be awarded to the composer of the best score for each of the following films: Souvenirs de Roumanie, Vapeur et charbon et Jane, as well as to all finalists of the competition, thanks to our amazing sponsors at http://www.acustica-audio.com/store/en (Acustica Audio), UQAM, UQAT and Arturia.


The music by the finalists in each of the categories will be diffused during a special event on line this year.


Concours international de composition de musique de film de Montréal


According to Mathieu Lavoie, the competition’s director, UQAM professor and compositeur athttp://www.vibeavenue.com/ (Vibe Avenue): « The four first editions of the competition were an amazing success! To this day, nearly 1200 submissions from composers of two dozen countries have been received. This confirms that Montreal is a key player on the international scene of the movie industry.”


*Stages of the Competition*



December 10th, 2020: Competition opens. Three short films are available online on the website of the Montreal International Film Music Composition Competition.
Ferbruary 22nd 2021, 11:59 PM (EST): Deadline for composers to submit their entries. Composers may submit up to three entries in the competition (one piece per film) if they so desire.
March 15th 2021: Finalists announced.
beginning of april : Winners announced. On line event

*Eligibility*


The contest is open to any composer of any age and is worldwide. There are no registration fees. Past winners are not eligible for the competition. It is possible to participate up to three times to the competition by sumbitting music for each of the three films.


*The movies*


We are proud that all three films proposed for this competition have been directed by students for Université du Québec à Montréal (UQAM) and Université du Québec en Abitibi-Témiscamingue (UQAT).


----------



## Jotto

How do i register? That site was messy


----------



## AlienObserver

How does one register?
How does one download the movies? The link directs to the site where the same test is shown, linking to the same page. The videos below don't play, and don't have any links to be viewed/downloaded....


----------



## Dewdman42

you have to register on their site in order to download the movies, I was able to download all three.


----------



## Jotto

Dewdman42 said:


> you have to register on their site in order to download the movies, I was able to download all three.


But where on the site is the register form? I wasnt able to find it.


----------



## AlienObserver

Thank you Dewdman42 for pointing me the right direction, otherwise I wouldn't had found anything...

Useful links for this competition:
Useful information and instructions
Register form

P.S. The site is indeed very messy. I understand that Canada has two official languages, but even when you chose English on the top right, still half of it is in French. Just look at the registration form. I'm required to fill my "Name" (ok so far), and then my "Prénom"..?. Google translate tells me that "Prénom" means "first name"... soo I'm supposed to fill in my name twice? Is "name" perhaps in french also and means "surname"? I have no idea...


Edit:
Sorry for asking even more questions, but the Q&A states that we can use whatever instrumentation we like for movies "Rouge" and "Jamais Vu", and string quartet for "Les Voisins". These names appear on the sites banner, as well in the submission form. However, (after registration) I can download 3 movies, titled "Souvenirs de la Roumanie", "Vapeur at charbon" and "Jane" (these are the names that appear in the "Introduction page" as well....). Soooo...??


----------



## DynamicK

Last Name - First name. Worked.


----------



## Loïc D

*Nom *means Surname/Family Name/Last Name
*Prénom* means Given Name/First Name


----------



## Rory

Canada is a bilingual country at the level of the federal government and some of the provincial governments, but that does not mean that every organisation in the country is bilingual. This competition is being held in Québec, a predominantly French speaking province, by a university where French is the language of operation and instruction.

The English translation was clearly done by someone whose first language is French, but the English is perfectly understandable. Among other things, the translation says specifically that one must register for the competition to get access to the films: https://musiquedefilm.uqam.ca/en/concours-de-musique/comment-participer

If one can't manage grade school French, or even figure out how to navigate the English translation, maybe it isn't the French speaking university that has a problem.


----------



## AlienObserver

Just to be clear, my comment wasn't meant to be insulting to the organization. I appreciate the fact that they even organize these kinds of competitions and give fellow composers a chance to be heard and reward them.
I was just sharing my confusion about the process, so maybe I'll get a better understanding of it. English is not my first language either, so maybe I wasn't able to express my confusion in the best way and may came off as irritated and insulting. I apologize if this was the case. This wasn't my intention.

If you have any insights about the movies (different names given on the submission form (and FAQs page) than the ones that are offered for download) I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## allen-garvey

For anyone just interested in the movies, the links are


----------



## Pappaus

I am pretty sure that the FAQ hasn’t been updated. The new movies seem to be Jane, Memories of Romania, and Steam and Coal. When I checked out the submission form that is filled out when you are done and have the YouTube link ready to submit, there is a drop down box listing those three films and not the three mentioned in the faq. I was trying to find out the winners from the previous year (that would confirm which films were correct) but I was not successful in finding a site. If there are any restrictions as to orchestration, I’ll take my chances as I am only in these contests to learn.


----------



## silly-o

Pappaus said:


> I am pretty sure that the FAQ hasn’t been updated. The new movies seem to be Jane, Memories of Romania, and Steam and Coal. When I checked out the submission form that is filled out when you are done and have the YouTube link ready to submit, there is a drop down box listing those three films and not the three mentioned in the faq. I was trying to find out the winners from the previous year (that would confirm which films were correct) but I was not successful in finding a site. If there are any restrictions as to orchestration, I’ll take my chances as I am only in these contests to learn.


I contacted them and they sent me the link to the correct (updated for 2020-2021 competition) form via email. It seems they have not updated it on the website yet, so here it goes in case you are ready to submit:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IL4TcS-0rTw9muelJw5ckixAfvFOiLm8Ch8ZKckd8X8


----------



## stigc56

I just submitted my music for the Scorerelief competition and I think the film was beautiful. I'm not that inspired by these tree movies. So I'll pass this one.


----------



## Pappaus

I also entered the scorerelief competition and enjoyed that film. I am going to do these three as they are a learning experience for me. I found these films much tougher to get a handle on then the scorerelief film. 
Coal and Steam seemed to be a domestic abuse type story to me. I had just bought the Zebra2 soft synth and I was able to use that. This is the only one I have finished as of yet.
Memories of Romania has a music credit - October Song by a Romanian Jazz Pianist. It is on YouTube and is a wonderful performance. I don’t have the chops (or desire) to duplicate that concept even though I feel it is right for the film. I am doing a more patchwork thing but I am not loving it. It is practice for me so I don’t have to worry too much about it.
Jane was a real head scratcher until I found the song “Jane” on YouTube. The lyrics kind of go along with the story in the film. This film looks like another synth workout.

Sorry for the long post - Just saying these films might be tougher to score than the score relief was. Good luck to everyone in this competition.


----------



## stigc56

ojczeo said:


> Montreal international film scoring competition - | DESS en musique de film | UQAM
> 
> 
> Le programme du Diplôme d’Études Supérieures Spécialisées (D.E.S.S.) en musique de film de l’UQAM, offert conjointement par la Faculté des arts (Département de musique) et la Faculté de communication (École des médias) depuis 2007, forme ses étudiants aux techniques et aux esthétiques de...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> musiquedefilm.uqam.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Decembre 10th, 2020 - Beginning of the competition*
> 
> 
> The Specialized Diploma Program in Film Music at the Université du Québec à Montréal and the Rendez-vous du cinéma québécois are proud to announce the sixth edition of the Montreal International Film Music Composition Competition. Three short films are proposed to composers of all parts of the world to inspire their creativity.
> 
> 
> Multiple awards (see below) shall be awarded to the composer of the best score for each of the following films: Souvenirs de Roumanie, Vapeur et charbon et Jane, as well as to all finalists of the competition, thanks to our amazing sponsors at http://www.acustica-audio.com/store/en (Acustica Audio), UQAM, UQAT and Arturia.
> 
> 
> The music by the finalists in each of the categories will be diffused during a special event on line this year.
> 
> 
> Concours international de composition de musique de film de Montréal
> 
> 
> According to Mathieu Lavoie, the competition’s director, UQAM professor and compositeur athttp://www.vibeavenue.com/ (Vibe Avenue): « The four first editions of the competition were an amazing success! To this day, nearly 1200 submissions from composers of two dozen countries have been received. This confirms that Montreal is a key player on the international scene of the movie industry.”
> 
> 
> *Stages of the Competition*
> 
> 
> 
> December 10th, 2020: Competition opens. Three short films are available online on the website of the Montreal International Film Music Composition Competition.
> Ferbruary 22nd 2021, 11:59 PM (EST): Deadline for composers to submit their entries. Composers may submit up to three entries in the competition (one piece per film) if they so desire.
> March 15th 2021: Finalists announced.
> beginning of april : Winners announced. On line event
> 
> *Eligibility*
> 
> 
> The contest is open to any composer of any age and is worldwide. There are no registration fees. Past winners are not eligible for the competition. It is possible to participate up to three times to the competition by sumbitting music for each of the three films.
> 
> 
> *The movies*
> 
> 
> We are proud that all three films proposed for this competition have been directed by students for Université du Québec à Montréal (UQAM) and Université du Québec en Abitibi-Témiscamingue (UQAT).


Hi
You write deadline is February 22nd, but I think the write February 12th on the web-site?
Do you have some information about the deadline, that is different?


----------



## ojczeo

stigc56 said:


> Hi
> You write deadline is February 22nd, but I think the write February 12th on the web-site?
> Do you have some information about the deadline, that is different?


To be honest I don't know. It's still 22nd on their website - I've just made copy-paste from there.


----------



## stigc56

Well I send them an email and I got the answer, that it's the February 22nd.


----------



## silly-o

stigc56 said:


> Well I send them an email and I got the answer, that it's the February 22nd.


Such is also confirmed on their facebook page: Feb 22, at 23:59pm Eastern Time.




I am still not sure why they cannot keep the information on their website consistent


----------



## yoshi-1

Really interesting entries on YouTube. 
I just finished creating mine and wish you all all the best!

Here is my approach:



Best.


----------



## stigc56

Just finished my entry:


----------



## JamesVader

Hi, I made an entry for each of the three films, it was lots of fun, best of luck everybody!


----------



## davetbass

Here's one of my entries, the shaky playing is deliberate, honest! I pictured an old busker playing an accordion and watching these scenes (between sips of wine) 



Thanks!


----------



## davetbass

I finished another one, I wasn't really sure if the girl was a victim or a villain, interesting anyways!



Thanks!


----------



## davetbass

Here's my last one, I figure a DX7 with no effects would be perfect for this flat world, Thanks!


----------



## silly-o

Great submissions out there. Let me share the two I made: Jane and Vapeur et Charbon. If any of you find time to watch them, I really appreciate a honest feedback (the more criticism, the better  )


----------



## felisaravia

Hello! This is my entry, and my first reply in vi control as well  Feel free to comment! Good luck to you all!


----------



## gbrady2021

Here's my entry. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Galoubet

Hello, this is my entry:


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Hello fellow composers! Here's my entry for this competition. The subject matter is a bit dark but I managed to have some fun with the music using, among other things, Arturia's Pigments V2 sounds to give a musical personality to the characters. Many other nice entries here! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Pappaus

Adding to the entries. - Good Luck to All!



and



These guys were tough to get a bead on so I have really been enjoying everyone’s scores.


----------



## bigrichpea

There are some fantastic entries in this thread...

Here are my humble efforts.


----------



## Big Tick

I submitted an entry for Jane as well.... it wasnt easy.


----------



## justiceci

Hi! I also made an entry for the competititon. I chose Jane as well because of loving the dark vibes. I mostly used Spitfire Albion IV Uist. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Gricelda Duarte

Hi!! This is my entry to the Montreal international film scoring competition 2021.


----------



## six1three

hi everyone, enjoying listening to all of these. Here's my entries:










hope you enjoy!


----------



## gbrady2021

Are they releasing finalists today? It says March 15 on their website, but I know there's been some deadline changes in the past...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

It is still what their web page says currently: today





Montreal international film scoring competition - | DESS en musique de film | UQAM


Le programme du Diplôme d’Études Supérieures Spécialisées (D.E.S.S.) en musique de film de l’UQAM, offert conjointement par la Faculté des arts (Département de musique) et la Faculté de communication (École des médias) depuis 2007, forme ses étudiants aux techniques et aux esthétiques de...




musiquedefilm.uqam.ca


----------



## stigc56

I stayed in Paris when I was 20 for 5 month studying piano and ..... Wish I had included studying the language, which is merveilleux. But I think today is the day!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

If you click on my link you will see the English version.
Si tu cliques sur le lien tu verras la version anglaise


----------



## gbrady2021

Cool. Does anyone know what time, or on what platform they'll release it? I'm assuming on their website...


----------



## stigc56

I have mailed them today. Let's see!


----------



## felisaravia

stigc56 said:


> I have mailed them today. Let's see!


Nothing yet?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva




----------



## stigc56

I've got mail!
They answered me that they will answer soon


----------



## gbrady2021

stigc56 said:


> I've got mail!
> They answered me that they will answer soon


Awesome! Thanks for emailing them. Did they give any specifics, or did they just say soon?


----------



## stigc56

Soon!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

stigc56 said:


> Soon!


Apparently definition #2 applies here...


----------



## silly-o

The best (maybe only) place to hear out from them is on their FB page: https://www.facebook.com/Concours-i...-musique-de-film-de-Montréal-1567816936768045

Just earlier today they posted the following (translated from French):
"We know you're looking forward to hearing the finalists names, but due to the additional 10 days we've given you to be able to apply, the dates have changed...
So, so that you can be fixed, we announce that the new date is March 30th!
Stay tuned




"

I would not be surprised if on Mar 30 they post the finalists only on their FB page.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

March 30th... Not an early April 1st I hope... 
According to their FB page they received 400+ entries, to be pre-selected down to <unknown> finalists then presented to the members of the judging panel. Much more info in French than in English over there. A bit sad for an international competition...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Some new info from the front  They just posted that from the 400+ entries they (professionals) will choose 5 finalists for each film. For anyone not selected as a finalist they also offer to give feedback on your piece to help improve your skills. That's generous! Here's the French version as posted:






Now will the feedback given be in French?


----------



## Loïc D

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Some new info from the front  They just posted that from the 400+ entries they (professionals) will choose 5 finalists for each film. For anyone not selected as a finalist they also offer to give feedback on your piece to help improve your skills. That's generous! Here's the French version as posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now will the feedback given be in French?


Then I’ll translate


----------



## Codetronx

My entries.


----------



## SergeD

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Much more info in French than in English over there. A bit sad for an international competition...


Tatiana, 

The contest name is "Concours international de composition de musique de film de Montréal"
You may participate or not if you do not understand french, it's up to you, unless they specifically ask you to do so, of course


----------



## Pappaus

I believe the finalists are posted on their facebook page. It is difficult to find. You have to click on the image from the film (Memories of Romania) . To get to the next film, click on "See More" and it takes you to the next film and the finalists for that film.


----------

